# APRS - Build your own DIY Arduino TNC



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tinkerhell, You are much better at small electronics than I am.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When you manage to come up with code for a "death ray", please add it to this thread.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You live in a different universe than I do. God bless you.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So wait.....

I'm looking into APRS / Packet as a GPS tracker for Ham Radio. Will this work with that?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You should just run a dual boot - that way either operating system has access to all the resources of your computer.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I got a free 3/4" wood chisel but the handle had been broken off. I sharpened it and cut the tang, filed it round and threaded it. I then made a steel handle for it that could be hit with a mallet or hammer. I now have a great 3/4" chisel!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I remember the days that I had three computers in use at the same time... that was back when "Double DOS" was king. Ha!

I usually have just on or two of the four computers I own running and one of those runs 24/7/356 and has been for 5 years of so. The other one is my DOS computer.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted


----------

